# Zander im Gartenteich



## rowman (11. April 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin momentan am Planen eines Teiches mit den Größen 25m Länge 3m  Breite und 2m Tiefe. Bevor der Aushub beginnt wollt ich mir Gedanken  machen um den Fischbesatz bezüglich Uferzonen usw.

Ich hatte vor den Teich mit Karpfen, Rotfedern, Moderließchen, Goldis und einen Zander zu besetzen.

Es wurden schon etliche Foren durchstöbert, allerdings bin ich immer noch nicht richtig schlau draus geworden.

Meint ihr es macht Sinn, in so nem Teich überhaupt einen Zander zu setzen?

von der Literanzahl mach ich mir eher weniger Gedanken, doch soll der  Zander auch ein schönes Leben haben, genau so wie seine anderen  Mitbewohner.

Vielleicht hat jemand schon Erfahrung mit einem Teich in der Größe und eventuellen Zanderbesatz.

Bin um jeden Ratschlag sehr dankbar!

liebe Grüße.


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

3 Meter Breite, da hat kein Zander ein schönes Leben.


----------



## rowman (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

eventuell noch andere Meinungen zum Thema?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



PikeHunter_Fabi schrieb:


> 3 Meter Breite, da hat kein Zander ein schönes Leben.




Und warum??

@TE  Zander mögen harten Grund und trübes Wasser, davon ab, besetz einfach zwei-drei und fertig, die haben es schon schön bei dir


----------



## Alpinestars (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und warum??
> 
> @TE Zander mögen harten Grund und trübes Wasser, davon ab, besetz einfach zwei-drei und fertig, die haben es schon schön bei dir


 
Und warum haben sie es dann schön?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



Alpinestars schrieb:


> Und warum haben sie es dann schön?




Drei kalte Mahlzeiten am Tag und ein Wasser über'm Kopf, mehr kann man als Zander nicht verlangen!


----------



## rowman (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

es geht einfach rein darum, frisst 1 Zander den ganzen Weißfisch bestand weg? ich denk, dass man mit entsprechenden Pflanzen, Untergrund schon für nen Wohlfühlfaktor sorgen kann.

Mir macht halt nur Angst, obs von den Weißfischen überhaupt Sinn macht oder nach 2 Jahren der Zander 20 cm ist und keine Brut mehr nachkommt


----------



## Taxidermist (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



> es geht einfach rein darum, frisst 1 Zander  den ganzen Weißfisch bestand weg? Das liegt ja wohl an der Menge der Futterfische, auch ein Zander wird irgendwann mal satt! ich denk, dass man mit entsprechenden  Pflanzen, Untergrund schon für nen Wohlfühlfaktor sorgen kann.
> 
> Mir macht halt nur Angst, obs von den Weißfischen überhaupt Sinn macht oder nach 2 Jahren der Zander 20 cm ist und keine Brut mehr nachkommt Ausprobieren und im Zweifel den Weißfischen u. Co einfach ein Jahr Vorsprung geben!


Jürgen


----------



## rowman (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

den Vorsprung würden sie bekommen 

hab aber gehört in Bayern haben die Zander größeren Hunger  haha


----------



## HD4ever (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

mhm .... was soll das für nen Sinn machen ?
wills tdann Zanderfischen im Gartenteich ?
musst dann wohl nur immer Futterfische nachsetzen :q
wenn dann würd ich eher nen kleinen Hecht nehmen - den siehst du vielleicht ab und an nochmal im Kraut stehen - sowas gedeit ja auch mal im Aquarium ... also sollte das auch klappen


----------



## rowman (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

aber beim Hecht hab ich Angst, dass ich irgendwann nur noch den Hecht im Kraut stehen seh  und sonst nichts mehr !


----------



## dc1981 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

so lange die anderen fische größer sind als der zander, ist das eigentlich kein problem.

sollte er aber zu groß werden, dannnnnnnnnnn na du weißt schon. LECKER :vik::q


----------



## mokki (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Was hast davon wenn du einen ! Zander besetzt?
Der wirst du niemals wieder sehen und ob er also da ist oder nicht spielt keine Geige.... Davon ab sind Zander schwarmfische (zumindest in der Jugend) und ob das dann so Artgerecht ist weiß ich nicht.
Ich habe 15-20 Zander im Teich besetzt und kann nicht sagen ob es denen gut geht, da man se wie gesagt nicht sieht.
Nimm lieber nen Hecht der braucht weniger Platz ist Einzelgänger und den sieht man regelmäßig jagen. Meinen jedenfalls konnte ich sogar rauben hören und Filmen...


----------



## dc1981 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



mokki schrieb:


> Was hast davon wenn du einen ! Zander besetzt?
> Der wirst du niemals wieder sehen und ob er also da ist oder nicht spielt keine Geige.... Davon ab sind Zander schwarmfische (zumindest in der Jugend) und ob das dann so Artgerecht ist weiß ich nicht.
> Ich habe 15-20 Zander im Teich besetzt und kann nicht sagen ob es denen gut geht, da man se wie gesagt nicht sieht.
> Nimm lieber nen Hecht der braucht weniger Platz ist Einzelgänger und den sieht man regelmäßig jagen. Meinen jedenfalls konnte ich sogar rauben hören und Filmen...[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Carp_Stalker (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

hallo, 

wie wäre es denn mit Forellen ? (entsprechende Zufuhr von genügend Sauerstoff vorausgesetzt)

Die siehst du ständig beim rumschwimmen und  viele der anderen Teichbewohner würden aus dem Beutespektrum fallen.(ausgenommen Jungfische)

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

meinst du ein Zander gleicher grösse frisst so viel weniger als nen Hecht ???
Könnte mir vorstellen das man einen Hecht dann auch evtl besser raus bekommt als nen Zander, sollte der dann irgendwann mal zu gross werden


----------



## Lorenz (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Hi

ich würde mich in erster Linie darum kümmern, dass der Teich vernünftig angelegt wird und dann auch wenn gewollt entsprechend klar wird und bleibt.

Bei der oder ähnlicher Dimensionierung gibts dann ja ne Menge Auswahl bezgl. Besatz.



rowman schrieb:


> ich bin momentan am Planen eines Teiches mit den Größen 25m Länge 3m  Breite und 2m Tiefe. Bevor der Aushub beginnt wollt ich mir Gedanken  machen um den Fischbesatz bezüglich Uferzonen usw.



3m breit und 2m tief. Machbar...keine Frage!
Aber wird das auch schön? Wie soll das Tiefenprofil aussehen? Wie die Ufer gestaltet werden? Ist da noch "Luft" oder ist der Teich so länglich weil da einfach kein Platz und nix anderes machbar ist?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Für Zander ist die Form perfekt, der denkt nämlich dann, er ist im Kanal und das gefällt ihm!


----------



## mokki (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



dc1981 schrieb:


> und wo ist das video??? gibt es das zu sehen.



Das Video gibt es auf Youtube... 
Hier der Link: Neulich am Teich...


Der Tipp mit den Forellen ist ja mal total daneben. Wie soll man die denn in so einer Badewanne artgerecht halten? 
Mein teich ist um einige grösser und auf die Idee würde ich echt nicht kommen.
Wenn  Du was zum gucken haben willst, nimm Kois oder Goldfische... Meine  Schuppis jedenfalls waren sehr unterhaltsam, wie im Video zu sehen...


----------



## Carp_Stalker (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



mokki schrieb:


> Der Tipp mit den Forellen ist ja mal total daneben. Wie soll man die denn in so einer Badewanne artgerecht halten?



Wenn du ein vernünftiges Zu- und Ablaufsystem hast und somit etwas strömung entsteht-warum nich? War ja nur ne Idee, die zumindest das Wegfressproblem lösen würde.

Und Ob 150000 Liter Artgerecht sind oder nich, darüber lässt sich streiten, ich denke manch anderer Forellenteich wird kleiner sein!


----------



## paule79 (12. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

@ Mokki
das Video find ich echt gut...


----------



## LOCHI (13. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Hallo, ich hatte einen Teich über zwölf Jahre gebachtet              ( 85x55m). Ich hab nach drei Jahren beim auslassen bemerkt das da Zander drin sind und ich wusste die hat keiner besetzt! Nun kann ich dir aus meiner Erfahrung raus sagen das Sten recht hat, den Zandern geht es nicht schlecht da meistens genug Weißfisch vorhanden ist aber abwachsen ist was anderes  besonders in so kleinen Gewässern!
Trotz alle dem würde ich dir empfehlen Zander zu besetzen, zwei oder drei... Schädlich  für dies auch kleine Gewässer sind Sie sicher nicht!!!


----------



## WUTZ82 (13. April 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Ich habe seit 6 Jahren eien Teich 21m lang 12m breit und 3m tief ich habe bestezt Rotfedern Karauschen Barsch Uklei Karpfen Goldis Moderlischen und drei goße Koi´s die ich geschenkt bekommen habe ach ja und ein Hecht ist drin ich habe ihn gefangen mit 50cm nach 3 jahren habe ich mein Teich mal zur Reinigung abgelassen und war erstaunt wo der 75 cm Hecht her kommt dem geht es echt gut bei mir und der wird es nie schaffen alles leer zu fressen die Goldis vögeln wie die Wahnsinnigen da ist es gut das er da ist und er nimmt dir auch mal einen kranken aus dem Teich der dir vielleicht Probleme machen könnte also hab keine Sorge ob Hecht oder Zander die schaffen es im Leben nicht deinen Teich zu leeren.

Ich habe auch schon überlegt mal ein zweiten zu besetzten vieleicht kommen ja ein paar kleine Hechte nach aber auf jeden Fall kommt ein Zander mit rein lass die da mal fressen.

Wenn das Hochwasser der Elbe zurück geht dann stehen in den kleinen Seen jede Menge Futterfische da sie ja eh verenden wenn die Seen im Sommer austrocknen halte ich die Senke rein und schon ist neues Futter für die Räuber.

Den Hecht siehst du ab und an auch mal gerade beim füttern wenn die ganzen kleinen hochkommen knallt er dazwischen und macht welche klar schönes Schauspiel sag ich dir.


----------



## rowman (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Hallo zusammen,

hier der Aushub. Der Sand im hinteren Ende ist auf diesem Foto noch nicht richtig verteilt 

erste ebene geht er runter bis 1.50 dann gehts weiter mit 2,50 Tiefe und läuft dann aus bis ca 50 cm..



:vik:


----------



## Haggard (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Wird das ein Folienteich ?


----------



## rowman (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

jap !


----------



## rowman (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

es wird kein Zander reinkommen.. es wird ein Hecht werden.#6


----------



## rowman (29. Mai 2012)

*Update !!!!*

UPDATE  siehe Foto !!

Meinungen ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Ich finde das Gefälle zu steil, habe selber in einen meiner Gartenteiche auch so ein "Loch" nach einiger Zeit verrutschte das Ufer. 
Ich würde auch deine Hecke fällen, da wird ständig was in den Teich fallen.


----------



## rowman (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

naja wenn ich die hecke umschneiden könnte / dürfte.. würde er nich die Breite haben die  er nun hat 

|kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



rowman schrieb:


> naja wenn ich die hecke umschneiden könnte / dürfte.. würde er nich die Breite haben die  er nun hat
> 
> |kopfkrat



Kenne ich , deshalb habe ich 3 kleine Gartenteiche und nicht einen großen :c


----------



## rowman (18. Juni 2012)

*UPDATE  Wasser im anmarsch !!*

:l nun mal ein Update


----------



## feko (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Sieht ******* aus,sorry

aber meibne Meinung
vg


----------



## Cobrafant (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

noch ist er ja nicht fertig.... oder|bigeyes?
Ist der Teich Teil deines Gartens?
Wie willst du den Rand befestigen/"verkleiden"? Bei den steilen Wänden wird nix halt finden. Oder willst du die Folie nackig lassen?


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich würde auch deine Hecke fällen, da wird ständig was in den Teich fallen.



Das sind Lebensbäume, die sauen nicht so rum, wie ne Buchenhecke etc!

Ich befürchte da könnte eher etwas über den Zaun herabgelassen werden!:q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Muss feko leider Recht geben .... sieht sehr nach Burggraben aus. Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Lorenz (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*



Cobrafant schrieb:


> ...Bei den steilen Wänden wird nix halt finden. Oder willst du die Folie nackig lassen?



Böschungsmatten mit Sumpfvergissmeinicht,Sumpfdotterblume etc. z.B. ...


----------



## rowman (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

re: Also.. es kommt rechts ein Holzsteg hinter bis zum Ende ca 30 cm breit.

das gleiche auf der Linken seite.. allerdings breiter.. angepflanzt wird mittels pflanzentaschen. 

Es sieht in echt keines wegs nach Burggraben aus. Das Foto unterschätzt die tatsächliche Größe.

LG


----------



## rowman (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

und natürlich ist der Teich teil meines Gartens sonst wäre er nich gute 3 m Breit


----------



## rowman (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Hier unser "Burggraben" ) :vik:


----------



## Zusser (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Super! Du hast die Möglichkeiten deines Grundstücks optimal genutzt, soweit ich das sehen kann.

Mach doch regelmäßig Bilder und poste sie hier, ich finde die Entwicklung des Teichs interessant und auch durchaus lehrreich.


----------



## smithie (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

ich glaube nicht, dass die Größe limittierend sein wird oder die Fische sich dort nicht zu Hause fühlen.

Der limittierende Faktor ist Futter.
Damit 1kg Raubfisch optimal wächst, braucht er 10kg verfügbares Futter.
Es ist die Frage, ob das hier machbar ist.

Bin gespannt auf weitere Berichte, Fotos, etc.


----------



## rowman (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

:vik:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Bin gerade mal wieder auf dein Thema gestoßen, und ich würde mich freuen, wenn du uns(auch wenn im Moment Winter ist) mit deinem Teich weiter auf dem Laufenden halten würdest. Der Fortschritt auf den letzten beiden Bilder sieht schon sehr gut aus. Auch wenn die Form des Teiches sehr ungewöhnlich ist, finde ich die Sache sehr interessant. Ich würde dir aber eventuell zu einem Filter raten. Dann siehst du wenigstens, was im Teich schwimmt.


----------



## rowman (16. April 2013)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/anglerforum.php?f=467


----------



## Karpfenchamp (18. April 2013)

*AW: Zander im Gartenteich*

Danke für den Link. Du schreibst in dem anderen Thread, dass sich viel getan hat. Aber was hat sich denn bisher noch verändert?


----------

